

Tips For Responding To Negative Customer Reviews Online - qrlawified
http://searchengineland.com/5-tips-for-responding-to-negative-customer-reviews-online-102136

======
jcr
You should read the following, and then fix the title of this submission:

<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

~~~
qrlawified
Thank you! Good to know!

